# Chinese Prostate Treatment



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

To be honest I didn't know whether to post this in Jokes & Trivia, but here goes.

Just watching it scares me

I have undergone a couple of biopsies after a number of high PSA readings, so far clear, but I think I would prefer them to this!

http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=0661ac10d057

Roger


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

and his name is Wun Hun Glow :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Only 200kg .....Pah!!!!!!!!!!

tony


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Are you the king of the swingers Gemmy?


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

ahuuuummm.
cough...........wot a load of old bxllxcks.  8O 8O 8O 
Clive


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Brought tears to my eyes.

Talk of being donkey-rigged :!:

PS Do NOT confuse this thread with the other one that is currently running:

*Suspension Lowering*


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I think that's stretching things too far! 8O


----------

